# how to connect 2 physical networks together



## cmosads (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 2 networks running in my house.

1. 192.168.0.0
2. 192.168.2.0

How do i get them both to talk to each other? (i'm trying with the "route" command, no luck)

I have a pc with 2 nics. 1 nic on each network.
1st nic: 192.168.0.200
2nd nic: 192.168.2.200

a device on the 192.168.0.0 network can ping the nic (192.168.2.200) on the other network in the pc but not past it. and vice versa.

can some1 plz help me? is this too vague?


----------



## cecilmash (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok is your network having a central point like a switch or something?
If not the cables you are using to connect the two machines should be cross over cable and not a straight cable


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

You will need a network bridge.

http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-6346_11-5034572.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Maybe I'm missing something (not unusual!) but I thought a bridge connected two segments of the same network, not two networks. And that the device that connects two networks is a router (more specifically, Network Address Translation).

Why do you want to do this? Usually the reason for two networks is because you want to keep them separate.


----------



## cmosads (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry guys...i've been out of state...i'm working on a picture to upload that illustrates exactly what i'm doing and trying to do.


----------



## cmosads (Feb 15, 2007)

illustration:

*ttp://img14.imgspot.com/u//u/07/147/15/illustration.jpg

obviously you guys know that you have to put an H where the * is.
I dont know how long this link is valid.


----------



## invalidusername (Apr 29, 2007)

If you enter

route add 192.168.0.0 192.168.2.0
and
route add 192.168.2.0 192.168.0.0

what happens?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

However, you probably don't want a single machine responsible for doing the bridging function, suppose it's not booted up? 

What's the purpose of the two separate subnets anyway? Why make your life complicated?


----------



## cmosads (Feb 15, 2007)

well...invalidusername

the route add command syntax is wrong.

are you meaning 
route add 192.168.0.0 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.2.0
and
route add 192.168.2.0 mask 255.255.255.0 192.168.0.0

i tried that and it failed

JohnWill
I have that PC on battery backup and I have it ghosted so if it goes down, it should be back up in about 15 minutes. So I'm not worried about that.

The purpose of the two networks is so that I can share my internet with my neighbors.
And I dont want them accessing my stuff on my local network. And I have there network metered to only 1 mb down and 250 up.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... so that I can share my internet with my neighbors."

And your ISP is cool with that???


----------



## cmosads (Feb 15, 2007)

why would they care? i get 6mb so i thought i would give away 1mb

i dont plan on telling them and i doubt they will find out.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm closing this post and I suggest you read the TSG Rules. We don't condone or support any illegal activities here, and this falls under that guideline. Please don't ask for help with illegal activities here.


----------

